# Post Merger Programing Package Ideas



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Just some ideas I had on what post merger programming packages should be like if the merger is approved.

*Americas Value Choice $22.99 or $28.99 w/locals
New name for AT50 and would remain entry level core package.

*Americas Total Choice $31.99 or $37.99 w/locals
AT100 and TC combined into one package.

*Americas Total Choice Max $37.99 or $41.99 w/locals
Replace AT150 and TC+ with this package. AT150 and TC+ would be combined, however Encore/Encore theme channels would not be included except Wam, which would be included in ATCMax. Remaining Encore/Encore Theme channels could be added to new ATCMax for just $4. Encore/Encore theme channels would also be included in Starz Super Pak. ATCMax with 4 premiums would replace AEP at $74.99 or $78.99 w/locals 

*Americas Ultimate Choice $79.99 or $83.99 w/locals
This package would replace TCP.

*Sports Pak $6
The Golf Channel and FSW would be removed from this package and placed in new ATCMax. Sports package would now consist of out of market regional sports channels, NBA TV and NHL TV only.

*Premium Movie Packages
Any one $12
Any two $22
Any three $30
All Four $37
Note: One or two same as current D*, three or four same as current E*.

Spanish packages would remain the same as today’s D* with the exclusive E* spanish channels added to the appropriate package. .
Seasonal Sports packages would not change.
Super Station package and the 6-Dishnet cities would remain for those that qulify and have dishes and receivers that can receive them.
All International channels and packages would remain as is.

With my proposal, some programming combinations would be slightly less expensive and some combinations would cost slightly more then today depending on the combination and provider. I believe this proposal would combine the best of what D*and E* have to offer, providing of course that the merger is approved.


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

As long as current subscriptions can be maintained without a price increase, your idea is ok.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lee635 _
> *As long as current subscriptions can be maintained without a price increase, your idea is ok. *


I suspect that current subs will be allowed to keep current packaging if it is to their benefit. Both D* and E* have a history of grand fathering current subs when package changes have bean made.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

add five to ten dollars to each of those packages


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

I don't think so, the New E* will still need to compete with cable.


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

Which will be $1 dollar less than cable if he gets DTV.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

If D* could just add Gran Canal Latino, HTV and TV Azteca to Para Todos if would be perfect as E*s spanish package is sickly compared to D*. Chris, your idea is great! Just have to add NFL TV the sports pak. I would also add one more package for $89.99, which would include all the channels in Americas Ultimate Choice plus all the spansih channels, that would be a savings of $5, if you had both Chris' Ultimate Choice and D*s Seleccion Especial.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Merged threads in General and Potpourri Forums and now moviing back to General...


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Steve Mehs _
> *If D* could just add Gran Canal Latino, HTV and TV Azteca to Para Todos if would be perfect as E*s spanish package is sickly compared to D*. Chris, your idea is great! Just have to add NFL TV the sports pak. I would also add one more package for $89.99, which would include all the channels in Americas Ultimate Choice plus all the spansih channels, that would be a savings of $5, if you had both Chris' Ultimate Choice and D*s Seleccion Especial. *


I think this is a good idea, someone else will need to come up with a name for this combined package. I had 3-semesters of Spanish in college but it was not one of my better subjects, I had tutors and and still I only passed by the skin of my teeth.


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

Id' like to see a package that focuses on movies at a lower tier. Charlie had the idea in adding TMC and Encores to AT150. But I don't want to pay for a dozen "minidigi's" like all the discovery channels, just to get some movie channels. 

For example, move espn and other sports channels up to AT100+ to allow for TMC and encore in the AT50...


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Because the channels in the lower tier say "Either carry me on the basic tier or you can't carry me." Remember the screams about ESPN Classic? Imagine if it's MTV or ESPN or TNT or USA or HGTV? And since only three companies own most of the channels, if you screw with one, you stand the chance of losing the more popular channel.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

I know this would never fly becuase of reasons Tony cited above, but what about a base package (like AT50 or the old Select Choice form D*) and interest-based extended programming like this:

History & Science:
History International
Science Channel
Discovery Civilization
Discovery Wings
Discovery Health
National Geographic

Family & Children:
Hallmark
Disney E&W
Toon Disney
Boomerang
PBS Kids
Cartoon Network
Nick E&W
TV Land

Home Improvement & Hobby:
HGTV
DIY
Food Network
Discovery Home & Leisure

Women's Programming:
Soapnet
Oxygen
Lifetime
Lifetime Movie
WE

You could pick any package above the base package for a fee of say $12 or some other arbitrary figure. 

Just a thought.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Karl, thats like what BEV does and its a great idea, paying for what you want, not dont want. I liked the idea of DishPix but I think it should have been more then 10 channels


----------

